# Heuer Clubmaster Stop Watch



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi everyone , come across an old Heuer clubmaaster stop watch that works ok , winds up stops starts and resets ok but when the 2nd hand reaches one of the face retaining screws at approx. 15 second mark it touches the screw at stops the hand , it the watch is gently tapped it moves past the screw and continues to work until the hand reaches that position again . The case appears to be resin / hard plastic and it seems the only way to access the internals is by removing the crystal , is this the norm ? and is it quite straightforward . Hope someone can help !


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi mickey the brindle do you have any photo,s would love to see pics cheers andy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I must admit I am a fan of the pre tag especially the quartz movement heuer s


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes the old Heuer timers and watches have a certain charm about them , i have an old Heuer quartz diver at the moment and am thinking of moving it on .


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Let see some pics what model is it


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Any thoughts how to get into it to secure the dial screw ??


----------

